

Microsoft shafts HTC phone users - ableal
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1594077/microsoft-shafts-htc-phone-users

======
javery
This shows Microsoft is really trying to follow Apple's playbook here and
stick with very strict hardware specifications. Honestly it's probably a smart
move, if you don't think the hardware is perfect for the device then don't let
users run it on there. Because if they did upgrade and there were less than
optimal things they would complain and blame MS.

~~~
nailer
> "Microsoft is really trying to follow Apple's playbook here and stick with
> very strict hardware specifications."

FTA: "the HD2 meets many of the criteria laid down in Microsoft's 'Chassis 1'
specifications. After all it has a 1GHz Qualcomm processor, a high-res
capacitive touch display, a 5 megapixel camera and 3.5mm headphone jack.
However it turns out that the phone has five buttons instead of the three
blessed by the Vole's CEO Steve Ballmer."

The HD2 is more than capable of running WinMo 7. In fact, if you loved WinMo,
the HD2 would be (and still is) the phone to buy. Microsoft is sticking it to
the fans who really love their stuff here (I work with a lot of Windows
professionals and they're the hardcore WinMo fans - most of whom control the
messaging environment in their offices).

~~~
javery
If you read this article [1] (which is where I think the other sites are
getting their quotes) then it sounds like its more than just a couple buttons:

"There could be more to this than just the sin of having two buttons too many,
however: Tony Wilkinson, Business Operations Director for Microsoft Australia,
told APC that “there are some hardware components that the HD doesn’t have”."

So there are apparently valid hardware reasons to not allow an upgrade.

1\. [http://apcmag.com/microsoft-no-windows-phone-7-upgrade-
for-w...](http://apcmag.com/microsoft-no-windows-phone-7-upgrade-for-windows-
mobile-6x-devices.htm)

------
rbanffy
I hope it's still possible for them to upgrade to Android ;-)

~~~
ableal
It would be nice if _soomeoone_ (am I being too subtle ;-) released a ROM to
make that possible. Seemed to me the HD2 was the best-specced touch-screen/no-
keyboard hardware released to date.

------
AndrewDucker
Have previous Microsoft phones been upgradeable to more recent versions of the
OS?

------
ableal
_Microsoft has decided that users of Windows Mobile 6.X devices, including
HTC's just-launched HD2, will not be allowed to upgrade to its Windows 7 Phone
OS._

Ouch for the HD2 owners, who had read rumours to the contrary. Well, there's
<http://wiki.xda-developers.com/index.php?pagename=HTC_Leo>

~~~
DougBTX
Also with too many buttons? Or is the photo just a pre-release version?

~~~
ableal
HTC Leo _is_ the HD2 (Leo is a sort-of-unique codename, sometimes the same
device is marketed under different names).

What I meant is that there are alternate ROMs "cooked" by other developers,
which may allow for things like running Android ...

That may be an out for people who got an HD2 (nice hardware) in hopes of good
evolution on the WinMobile front. Seems the HD2 was good enough to demo the
new version, but is getting kicked to the kerb.

